# Powell not ready to endorse Obama for re-election



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

NorthJersey.com
See realtime coverage 
*Powell not ready to endorse Obama for re-election*
NorthJersey.com - ‎20 minutes ago‎

AP AP WASHINGTON (AP) - Former Secretary of State Colin Powell declined Tuesday to renew the presidential endorsement he gave Barack Obama four years ago, saying he wasn't ready "to throw my weight behind someone" at this time.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

In other words...."I won't repeat my mistake".


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

There is probably enough stimulus money to stimulate his decision.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*The facts were out there on Obama back in 2008. Powell, an alleged Republican, then supported Obama????? I respect his military service, but any CONSERVATIVE with half a brain should have seen all of the warning signs with Obama. Powell is no conservative, maybe a RINO at best........*


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

He doesn't want to endorse him again because his military is pissed. Just look at this picture. See those two running? Yeah, that is Michelle and Barack..


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Look at this guys goofy looking face...saluting seems to be a big joke to this douche.


----------

